# New wheels.....



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Im in the market for some new rims. Budget is about 1600. I want a good looking, light rim, peferably 16 inch. Color doesnt really matter as long as its not pink, but would perfer a bronze color. BTW- this will be on a 200sx SER, so dont say B14 wheels please, they are ok but, I want something a bit different.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Gram Lites or Konig Helium... :thumbup:
The bad thing is, the Helium only come in 15's, 17's, and 19's. This is what my car used to look like with the 17" Konig Helium...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Step up to 17's and roll these


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BBS RG-F=12.8 lbs and forged
Gram Lights 57 Pro








Gram Lights 57C (have these on my car)
Kosei K1 (probably the cheapest good wheel money can buy)
SSR Competetion (8lbs in 15 inch size, 11 in 16) <--this is a hella good wheel.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Zac said:


> SSR Competetion (8lbs in 15 inch size, 11 in 16) <--this is a hella good wheel.


I was going to recommend these. I love SSR wheels. Excellent quality.
Pricey, but worth it. You may have to push the budget up just a lil bit for those rims and tires.


----------



## Michael G. (Jul 23, 2005)

what would be the best cheap rims for a sentra 98'. I don't want to lower the car but i want it to look cool. something silver or black would be cool.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Michael G. said:


> what would be the best cheap rims for a sentra 98'. I don't want to lower the car but i want it to look cool. something silver or black would be cool.


Cannot answer without a budget for wheels and tires.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well I was looking at Rotas for the whole bang for the buck, and the fact that they are great looking as well. But Ive decided to swap my Konig Rush wheels and get them sandblasted and remove all the knicks and have them done in bronze. I figured that they would look good with a paintjob of semigloss black. Thanks for the suggestions. Im actually looking into the SSR's now, for poosible future replacement.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

heres the wheels as they are in progress... I really like this color. I think that it will look good with the low gloss black its being painted, like Mikes car. Though I cant decide if I want the car painted the low black or the stock Platinum Silver. I would like suggestions as to what color to paint as I really like both. I would make a poll but Im too lazy....


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well heres the rims finished. The car is filty though, but this is one of my favorite pics of them.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm tired of my username said:


> well heres the rims finished. The car is filty though, but this is one of my favorite pics of them.


 wow........ those came out..lol...wow... Nice!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

what paint did you use?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

duplicolor bronze. I completly sandblasted it down and removed all the nicks and scratches as well.


----------

